# Am I too old for host surrogacy?



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm new, Its my Birthday, 40 today.......

Am I too old to be a host surrogate? I have 6 wonderful children, including Triplets. I had IVF with my Triplets as i had been sterilised, Had one attempt. I shared my eggs whilst having IVF. I would love to help a childless couple to have a child, and experience the joys of being a parent. Have i left it too late?

thanks in advance for any replies. xx


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

> Am I too old to be a host surrogate?

I would say no.  My surrogate was 41 when we transferred the embryos.  She then went on had two further pregnancies for another couple.  Then she stopped.

Just from your short bio, it sounds like you would make a wonderful surrogate.  All the best 

Lorna


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

ahhhhhhhh thank you. I hope i find someone to help, its all such a minefield. lol


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi I am a Surrogate ( Host) and well be 40 in a couple of weeks, so you are defentliy not to old. I know a few other surrogates who are in there 40's and had surro babies. Any IP's would love to have you as there surrogate, so if this is what you want to do, I would say go for it.

Let us know how you get on.

All the best Lynne xx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Absolutely not!

I would say as long as there are no medical issues and you feel well enough, then go for it!

I worked with a clinic last year who took surrogates right up until the menopause.  One surrogate I saw in there was 51.

Well done for considering becoming a surrogate.  Your short bio says many things that make me think you'd make a great surrogate.

Amanda


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi, no you're not too old ! Many surrogates and IP's are 40 and over, I think you'd b gr8 !! Good Luck !
x


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi 

You are not too old to be a host surrogate.

Go for it!

Good luck!

I became a surrogate for the first time in my late 30s. I too wondered about my age as I was 37 at the time. I was 39 by the time I gave birth the first time and 40 and a bit the second time.


----------



## ALFONSIE (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, 
It is heartwarming to me to hear about your very generous wish to be a surrogate.  I longed to be a mother for as long as I care to remember and have still not given up on this dream.  I am now 49 years old and have undergone 6 months of clomid, 6  failed
IUIs, and 5 IVF cycles.  I am now hoping to adopt an non anonymous embryo (as I beleieve that children have a right to know where they come form if they want to).  It would be remarkable if some-one like yourself would embark on this journey with me so that if both of us do a cycle we double the chances of achieving this dream. Ironically | am a midwife for 23 years and  have had the priviledge of  helping hundreds of others in becoming parents. Fortunately I am financially independent,  but all the money in the world cannot make up for what alludes me most in life.  

I commend you truly for your generosity.

Warmest Wshes 
Helen


----------



## jsuk1 (Dec 5, 2007)

No way! Our wonderful surrogate is 45 years old, we had one frozen transfer and it was successful first time  Our clinic was more than happy too. So please don't think you are anywhere near too old. It is a wonderful thing that you are thinking of and all the very best of luck with your journey xx


----------

